# looking for contact info on a boat/captain



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I went on a chart last year on a boat I believe was out of a marine off gulfbeach hwy about a mile west of the back gate of nas.... it was an older 28 to 30 foot boat from what I can recall.. I do know the owner/captain of the boat uae to work out at the old solutia plant in cantoment... if anyone knows of this guy and may have his contactinfo id really appreciate it. looking to book another trip with him!!! thanksI


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sent a PM. Let me know if this could be him.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

didn't get a pm....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

*Call the marina, i'm sure they can help*



*Southwind Marina*

Public Places & Attractions · Marina
Address

10121 Sinton Dr
Pensacola, FL 32507-9152
Phone(850) 492-0333


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks.. wasnt even sure of the name of the marine... but that will for sure help


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sent a 2nd one. I did not fill in the title and it did not send.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I found the captian and boat.... his name was al.. boat is the time bandit... thanks for the help!


----------

